
Crowdsourced ISEE-3 Engineering and the Collective Mind of the Internet - dankohn1
http://spacecollege.org/isee3/we-are-borg-crowdsourced-isee-3-engineering-and-the-collective-mind-of-the-internet.html
======
dankohn1
If they are actually able to rescue this space probe and get it doing science
again, a week after a front page NY Times article reporting that it's hopeless
[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/10/science/space/space-
probe-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/10/science/space/space-probe-might-
lack-nitrogen-to-push-it-home.html) , this will make a better movie than
Apollo 13.

